# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Είμαι να σκάσω

## Αριστειδης

Σημερα το πρωι καθαριζα τα κλουβακια και πετουσα το χαρτι απο τον πατο.Ειχα αφησει τα πουλακια να λιαστουν εγω 3 μετρα πιο περα, ξαφνικα βλεπω να πεφτει το κλουβακι κατω και ενα ασπρομαυρο πουλι μαλλον καρακαξα να εχει αρπαξει τα δυο καναρινακια του Βασιλη τα ποδια της μπλεχτηκαν στα καγκελα η αρπαξε ολο το κλουβι δεν ξερω και το κλουβι εφυγε μαζι της.Μετα το αφησε να πεσει μαζι με τα καναρινια απο το δευτερο οροφο ευτυχως δεν περνουσε κανεις.Δεν αντεχω αλλο ολο ατυχιες ειμαι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Τελικά τι έγινε; Τα πουλάκια;
Είναι κρίμα να χάνονται πουλάκια έτσι και εγώ την έχω πατήσει πολλές φορές δυστυχώς. Ξέρω τα συναισθήματά σου...  :sad:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Τα πουλακια παιθαναν το ενα το επιασε γιατι δεν το βρηκα κατω το αλλο ειχε χτυπησει.
Ειμαι θυμωμενος γιατι ειμουν ακριβως διπλα.Μου ερχεται να τα παρατησω

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν είναι λύση να τα παρατήσεις. Πλέον πρέπει να φοβόμαστε ακόμη και όταν έχουμε ανοιχτές τις μπαλκονόπορτες με τα πουλιά μέσα στο σπίτι, τα "αρπακτικά" και κυρίως οι καρακάξες έχουν αποθρασυνθεί τελείως. Δε φοβούνται και δε λογαριάζουν τίποτα. Έχει τύχει να δεχθούν πουλάκια μου επίθεση όταν τα έβαζα σε άλλο κλουβί για να τα καθαρίσω και εγώ ήμουν το πολύ στα δύο μέτρα. 
Μη στεναχωριέσαι, όλα δυστυχώς είναι μέσα στη ζωή... εμείς απλά φροντίζουμε να αποτρέψουμε τα δυσάρεστα!!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Σε ευχαριστω Ευθυμη.Ευχομαι να μην τυχει σε κανεναν αυτο.

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ κρίμα, ομως οχι μην τα παρατάς.....δυστυχώς συμβαίνουν, αναποδιές....κουραγιο, και καλη συνέχεια ....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το χω ζήσει Αριστείδη. Μπρος στα μάτια μου. Απλά να πάρεις προφυλάξεις

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Μην τα παρατάς, Αριστειδη! Από τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε! Κρίμα τα πουλάκια, αλλά θα βρεθούν άλλα, μην στεναχωριεσαι!

----------


## jk21

Κριμα ....

η κατασκευη προστασιας με πλεγμα περιμετρικα ειναι δεδομενη αναγκη και αμεση .Η καρακαξα θα επανελθει συντομα

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα Αριστείδη, λυπάμαι πολύ για τα πουλάκια.

Μπορεί να συμβεί στον καθένα επίθεση από αρπακτικό. Αλλά αυτό είναι απίστευτο περιστατικό. Πρόσεξε τα υπόλοιπα από εδώ και πέρα και μην απογοητεύεσαι.

----------


## ndlns

Κρίμα... Η λύση δεν είναι να τα παρατήσεις, αλλά να πάρεις πλέγμα για προστασία. Είναι πολύ ύπουλα πουλιά οι καρακάξες...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgiablue

Πολύ λυπάμαι για τα πουλάκια.. Αριστειδη αν θυμάσαι εσύ μου είχες πει όταν έχασα τα δικά μου να μην παρατησω το χόμπι κι εγώ στο λέω τώρα ! Σε όλους μας έχουν τύχει αναποδιες και θα τυχαινουν γιατί υπάρχουν παράγοντες που δεν εξαρτώνται από εμάς... Σύντομα θα βρεις καινούρια πουλάκια να αντικαταστήσεις τα παλιά και θα συνεχίσεις αυτό που αγαπάς!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πωπω...Τι να πω...κριμα

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας.Κατασκευη υπαρχει με μεταλικη σιτα.Μολις τα ειχα αφησει εξω απο την κατασκευη για να τα καθαρισω και να τα αφησω στον ηλιο.
Γεωργια σε ευχαριστω εχεις δικιο οπως ολοι σας αλλα πολυ ασχημο πραγμα.

----------


## Georgiablue

Μην ευχαριστείς! Αυτό το ρόλο έχει το φόρουμ,ειναι μία ευκαιρία να στηρίξουμε ο ένας τον άλλον!  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αριστείδη λυπάμαι και εγώ πολύ για την απώλεια σου. Είναι δύσκολα να χάνεις πουλάκια από μια άτυχη στιγμή αλλά τα έχει και αυτα η ζωή. Συνέχισε δυνατά και με αγάπη για αυτό που κάνεις!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ
Ακομα δεν μπορω να το χονεψω

----------

